# How to store / keep extra sand?



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Where do you guys keep your extra sand? I'm looking to order an extra yard for future projects and leveling. Do I just cover the pile with a tarp or leave it the way it is, or doesn't matter? @Pete1313 @wardconnor


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I've got 3+ yards stored in an oversized sand box for the kids...


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Lol cool, great idea!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

The extra that I had basically went to the dogs. It got infested with weeds. Don't let your wife "make you " keep some in a random pile for the kids.


----------

